

Ask HN: Why does Github go down so often? - mphillips2357

It seems like Github has been going down a lot lately. Is there a particular reason that is the source of their troubles? What about Github&#x27;s architecture might make it more vulnerable to downtime than other sites and services?
======
zellio
I don't think they actually have a higher failure rate than other large scale
web applications. They are just very open about their failures and data.
[http://status.github.com/](http://status.github.com/) reports an uptime of
99.8% for the month. Not _fantastic_ but very very good.

~~~
mphillips2357
perhaps it just seems like it is down more because as developers we spend a
lot of time using github's services

